# Hunky creamed spinach



## richtee (Oct 7, 2007)

This is a delicious recipe that goes well with most anything. 

2 Lbs. spinach
1 cup water
1 clove garlic minced
bit of cracked BP
2 full Tbsp bacon drippings
<Consider a crumbled strip of bacon as well>
2 heaping Tbsp. flour
Half cup milk or I like to use "haff an' haff"
1 cup sour cream
Kosher salt to taste
2 hard boiled eggs sliced for topping

Wash, drain, chop and simmer spinach in water

In another pot, add bacon drippings and flour, mix and brown

set roux off the heat and mix into it the spinach and garlic, then fold in sour cream- mix till smooth.

Add salt to tast, pepper and milk and heat gently to a bubble for a few min over low flame- easy to burn...be gentle! Add a bit more milk if it turns too thick.

Top with egg slices and a bit of paprika and C.B.P. on top and serve ..YUM!


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 7, 2007)

YUMMY!!!  I love creamed spinach, and this looks good. Thanks Rich, just added to my list of GOOD FOOD


----------



## smoke freak (Oct 7, 2007)

Ill try this one. Anything with spinach and bacon cant be too bad. Maybe more bacon though..


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Richtee, it looks great... can't wait to try it!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 7, 2007)

I love spinach!! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## wavector (Oct 7, 2007)

What's C.B.P mean?


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2007)

Sigh. I'm sending this to Jeff too...JEFF, can we get C.RACKED B.LACK P.EPPER IN THE VOCAB/LINGO/ thing? If only for me...it's all i use..   :{)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 7, 2007)

Added CBP and C.B.P. to the Acronyms list..


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2007)

You da MAN!

Thanks!


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2007)

Be sure to post feedback, all who try it...or mod it!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Ah! I love spinach or any greens for tha matter but I'm the onlyone in the house that does ... and it looks so good!


----------



## richtee (Aug 2, 2008)

Digging up oldies..made this tonight with sliced
 beef sammies... BUMP!


----------



## supervman (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm all over this like white on rice. 
Thanks for the bump.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 2, 2008)

oh yeah gotta say thanks for the bump!


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

Im wonderin if you ever made this usin frozen spinach. All I can find in the store is baby spinach (love the stuff) and 2# will about break the bank. Not sure how much frozen to use but I guess that wont be too tough to figure out.

Also how many does this serve, approx.


----------



## supervman (Aug 30, 2008)

Basically cooked down spinach is a LOT more spinach than the net weight is. I say that cooked spinach starts out 4 times as much. 

Hope that helps. 

SKOL
V


----------



## supervman (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, you'll also want to drain the frozen spinach of any water.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thant sounds great Rich, gonna have to try it


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2008)

Good looking recipe! I might try it one of these days.


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey V... it's ALMOST perfect for a Hungarian Eggs Benedict!


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2008)

Could be good! ;)


----------



## supervman (Sep 10, 2008)

Rich they say there's two things you NEVER get at home and ONE of em is Eggs Bene. 

I CAN do that so I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

Outta curiosity, or stupidity, what be the other?
PM if necc... LOL!


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2008)

I have made em at home and made WAY too many at the hotel.

I always wanted to make a fattie version of a eggs benne. Still trying to work it out.


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

It would have to be marked "This Side Up" no?  LOL


----------



## vlap (Sep 10, 2008)

Im just not sure of the poached egg in a fattie. I got the smoked hollandaise part figured out. (i think)

It maybe as simple as a plain smoked fattie sliced thin to take the place of the canadian bacon. Poach the eggs then re-warm them in the smoker. 
Melt your butter in the smoker (hopefully the butter accepts some of the smoke)

I dunno... Still trying to work it out. I also have worked out how to do the turducken fattie. More to come on that


----------

